# Final Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club reminder..Tom Barr speaking



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope everyone is having a great summer. I have some exciting news to share about September?s meeting.

We have arranged for a very special speaker to present at the September meeting: Tom Barr. Many of you will know of Tom as a leading authority on planted tanks. For more about Tom, check out his website: Aquarium Plants - Barr Report - Subscribe to the Barr Report

To accommodate Tom?s schedule, we?ve had to reschedule the September meeting to Monday September 13th. Please note - we will not be having a meeting on Wednesday September 1st.

Check out the website for updates: VAHC - Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club
________
HOTGIRLTINA


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be there with plants and maybe some shrimp ! I can't wait !


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

NOOOO!!! That's the ONE evening per week that I'm teaching (


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> NOOOO!!! That's the ONE evening per week that I'm teaching (


Call in sick...this one is a MUST do!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

X2 what Gary said. Alym, even I'M going to this one!!!! Everyone knows it's PRIME flu season too....cough, cough  Come on, don't deprive us of the chance to tease you about being an old married guy now  Belated congrats by the way.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have JUST started a new career teaching at Kwantlen, and calling in sick is NOT an option :'(

I can't believe I'm missing this.

Say hi for me or something.


----------

